

Sony Pictures Acquiring New Steve Jobs Biography For Major Feature Film - Sato
http://www.deadline.com/2011/10/sony-pictures-acquiring-apple-icon-steven-jobs-book-for-feature-film/

======
0x0x0x
Let's get Bay to direct it. _sees guns, chases, explosions_

